

Facebook's Q&A product hits beta - danicgross
http://www.facebook.com/product_application/

======
mitchellh
I was confused for a second to see a "Page Not Found" error from Facebook. So
note for others who get this and decide to ignore this post: "Page Not Found"
apparently means "Please Log in"

------
samg
I wonder how this will affect Quora...

~~~
treyp
[http://www.quora.com/How-does-a-Facebook-Questions-
product-i...](http://www.quora.com/How-does-a-Facebook-Questions-product-
impact-Quora)

------
robryan
With facebook doing this the volume of questions and answers will be great. I
guess it comes down to how effectively they can separate good and bad
questions and answers.

Most of the public stuff you read on facebook such as in groups is very low
quality writing, they would have to have a really good filtering method for
this to be usable.

------
whereareyou
It would be great to see some people post their responses here on HN. I'm
working on mine and will post when I am done...

------
Groxx
Someone care to take a screenshot? Not all of us have FB profiles. (and wow,
spam? first I've ever seen here...)

------
c00p3r
It is obviously not possible to catch Wikipedia as a knowledge base, for the
same reasons as it is impossible to catch Facebook as a social network or
Apple as a content-distributing platform, and specialized collaborative sites,
like Stackoverflow are years ahead.

~~~
gojomo
On a 5-10 year horizon, those aren't obvious... leaders are overtaken all the
time.

